# Seperation/Visitation with kids.



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

Most of you know my back story.. 

I do not trust my STBXH alone with the kids. I have refused repeatedly to let him take them for a weekend visit. He has a serious problem with pornography (exposing the kids to it), and the place he is staying at now (his sisters) all they do is drink or go out and leave all of the kids home alone. (her 4 kids and my 2).

We have been seperated now for almost 2 months. Yesterday he showed up at my home with police. They told me I can not withhold him from having time with his kids. I informed them that he has seen the kids EVERY DAY! He comes over to my place or we meet at a park and he spends time with them. 

I asked about a restraining order, or order of protection. They advised that unless he does something that is physically threatening it more than likely won't be granted. The last time the kids were in his care, my son and his sisters son were caught doing some very shady things and child protection services was called. But they said it was normal behavior and nothing ever came of it. They were concerned with how my STBXH treated my son after the event, calling him a "***" and "stupid". But nothing has been done. 

Anyway long story short, I was basically forced to give him the kids for the weekend. I can't get ahold of my attorney who is out of town. I feel helpless. Am having panic attacks worrying about how my kids are and if they are ok. He won't answer phone calls or texts from me, and I've just been asking about the kids.

Anyone know what I can do? Or am I just screwed???


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

Is there anyway you could put up with moving back in with him? It might be awful for you, but at least you would always be with your kids.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Lilyana said:


> Most of you know my back story..
> 
> I do not trust my STBXH alone with the kids. I have refused repeatedly to let him take them for a weekend visit. He has a serious problem with pornography (exposing the kids to it), and the place he is staying at now (his sisters) all they do is drink or go out and leave all of the kids home alone. (her 4 kids and my 2).
> 
> ...


I've been there! Do you have a mobile crises in your community? Police just enforce court order - they don't get into reasons. Where I live mobile crises is after hours social services. They can and do apprehend kids. I had to get mine that way when their dad's wife tried to choke my daughter. Police didn't help -they did. Scary helpless feeling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KathyGriffinFan (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, where I live, the police can't do a thing without a court order. Yeah, they'll talk to both sides and give them numbers on who to contact with questions, but nothing else. 
Were they enforcing a court ruling of some kind?


----------



## KathyGriffinFan (Apr 4, 2011)

I hate to say it, but perhaps have you thought of calling CPS during a time that your SIL leaves her children home alone? CPS will def recognize family/your H if they've been out there before.


----------

